# Mosquito B Mkiv, 1/48 Rog Kit



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

Eduard Pr Interior


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Nice clean build...............it looks great! :thumbsup:

One of my favorite airplanes.


----------

